# Hauptmenü und Spiel ????



## Eichelhäer (7. Sep 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

zum einen habe ich ein Hauptmenu, welches auf einem JLabel basiert mit vielen JButtons, JLabels, etc. und zum anderen habe ich mein tatsächliches Spiel, welches auf einem BufferedImage basiert und mit samt dem inGame menü wiederum auf einem JPanel liegt.

Nun habe ich vor das gesamte Spiel sowohl im Fenstermodus als auch im Vollbildmodus darzustellen, was auch jedes für sich funktioniert. 
Mit Hilfe eines dropdownmenüs kann ich zwischen beiden modi switchen.

Mein konkretes Problem ist die Organisation der einzelnen Klassen. Hier wären zu nennen zum einen das Fenster (JFrame), das Hauptmenü(JLabel) und schließlich das Game(JPanel). Es geht im Speziellen um die Größe der einzelnen Komponenten. 
Das JFrame und die anderen beiden Komponenten habe ich vor abhängig vom DisplayMode zu machen.

Empfiehlt es sich zwei Fenster zu erzeugen eines für das Hauptmenü und eines für das Spiel selbst, oder wäre es besser die einzelnen Komponenten in einem Fenster je nach Bedarf sichtbar bzw. nicht sichtbar zu setzen, oder gibt es vielleicht noch weitere Möglichkeiten?

Bezieht sich die Klasse DisplayMode nur aufs Fenster, wenn ja wie organisiert man dann die einzelnen Aufrufe, also zuerst das Fenster dann den Rest oder umgekehrt?

Vielleicht hat jemand ne Idee oder nen Link.

Gruß Eichelhäer


----------



## Robat (7. Sep 2019)

Zwischen Ansichten kannst du einfach über das CardLayout wechseln. Du deklarierst verschiedene Ansichten (zb JPanel mit verschiedenen Komponenten) und fügst diese einem JPanel hinzu, welches als LayoutManager ein CardLayout bekommt. Das CardLayout bietet dann verschiedene Methoden um zwischen den Ansichten zu wechseln.

Edit: die Größe der Komponenten sollte auc entsprechend von LayoutManager festgelegt werden. So musst du an sich nicht viel machen um sowohl Vollbild als auch benutzerdefinierte Größe zu supporten


----------



## Eichelhäer (8. Sep 2019)

Danke habs.


----------

